# Eldar Cosplay



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

With the recent eldar release I figured it'd be cool to put up a thread with Eldar Cosplay pictures.

If these Eldar Cosplay owners see their costumes here feel free to pop in and share your design processes.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i like the first one, looks more realistic to me


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice. My brother was just at A-Kon in Dallas this past weekend and he got a few pictures of a commissar and a space marine. Pretty cool looking. 

Anyway, I'm with gothic, the first one looks like the best.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The gun and helmet in the third picture are pretty good, although they do look very plastiky. The first one does look very good.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

deffo the first, the second one reminds me of early power rangers


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Am I crazy if I say I thought Jez was saying he was starting an Eldar Cosplay when I first read that thread title?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I think your crazy Jaco. Jez is way to sweary to be an Eldar!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The first one's helmet is awesome, would have looked nicer if they'd have worn gloved though. The rest all reek of the 80's to me though. (apart from the last, which is pretty cute)


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll give them big props for trying to represent the Eldar on the cosplay scene, but I'm hoping to do better with my own creation (eventually!).


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> the second one reminds me of early power rangers


Hah, so I'm not the only one.

I like them all, but the mask of the first is simply incredible.


----------

